# Jason Statham GT-R commercial



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well it's not actually for the GT-R. In fact some confused messages here.
This oil will make you drive like Jason Statham?
This oil will blow your bonnet off?
Statham prefers Maseratis to GT-Rs?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Well it's not actually for the GT-R. In fact some confused messages here.
> This oil will make you drive like Jason Statham?
> This oil will blow your bonnet off?
> Statham prefers Maseratis to GT-Rs?


Using that oil will invalidate his warranty:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

Good find:clap:

Dave.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

surprised the bonnet pins didnt fire lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Bloody hell, he must need the money!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I like how he is racing through traffic, stops because the black car spins, then shifts downwards into reverse.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

lol great ad! although I wouldnt put that stuff in my lawn mower let alone a GTR!

Is that one of the new GTR colours?










Flymo Orange..


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow someone else has a great choice in colour and wonder if he is also on Mr Andre's fan club....ha


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

for the record, I really like flymo orange, if I do a respray, flymo orange it is!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> for the record, I really like flymo orange, if I do a respray, flymo orange it is!


You're smooth.....:clap:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

my gtr smashes through walls like that no problem! thats why i never pay my car parking fees..


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

That orange is growing on me....


----------



## ColicCalm (Oct 15, 2010)

Im not sure how the biker stacking it enhanced the product appeal for me - perhaps e-energy also make gearbox oils


----------

